
An AI which is not so artificial - edem
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/amy-ingram-ai-thats-not-artificial/
======
drdeca
entire content of post (pasted because it is very short):

On her LinkedIn page, Ingram touts her “exceptional interpersonal skills.”
Which is a funny thing for an AI to say, but it’s true. You can exchange
pleasant task-related emails with her for weeks and never realize she isn’t
real. That’s the point: As created by the startup x.ai, Ingram represents a
new class of machines that don’t sound like machines. They sound like us.

:end

Why is this page so short? I've written comments much longer than this. It
looks like the start of a longer article, but everything on it links to the
same url, or a different story, so it seems like this is the whole thing.

That paragraph doesn't have any meat to it. It might as well be:

There is an AI called Ingram created by the startup "x.ai", which has a
LinkedIn page. It responds very realistically to task based emails, to the
point where one might not notice that it is not a real person for multiple
weeks.

That it two sentences. It could almost fit in the title of the submission. If
that is all that is going to be there, why does it need an article?

Am I somehow missing the link to the "read full article" still? If I am, why
wasn't that link linked to as the submission in the first place?

This comment is now more than twice the length of the article.

